# Sniffling Siamese- Treatment?



## MissPorter13 (Jun 20, 2012)

So yesterday when I was cleaning the mice out I noticed that Velvet, my siam doe, looked a little under the weather and was sniffling slightly and sneezing occasionally. This was the first time I had noticed anything wrong with her and immediately separated from the others and kept an eye on her. 
This morning having looked at her again she doesn't seem to have gotten any better or worse though she is still relatively snuffly. I think she is in the early stages of pregnancy so it's really important (ideally) that I get her back to full health quickly so she can recover and go back in with her 'nanny' before the birth. (none of the others in the cage are showing any symptoms)

Any ideas of what could be wrong and what to treat her with?

I've never experienced this before so I'm not prepared with any medication etc....what specific brand would you recommend and where can I get it?

Thanks a lot in advance


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

could be a respotiry infection, my siamese seem prone to catching them. If it is youd need antibiotics (normaly baytril) but a vet would need to give it to u as its a pescription med.


----------

